# Bilder in eigene HP erstellen.



## mafu (25. Oktober 2004)

hallo also ich will es so machen ( adobe golive 6.0 und photoshop 7.0)
ich will das die bilder vom photoshop

```
<HTML>
	<HEAD>
		<TITLE>%TITLE%</TITLE>
		<META name="generator" content="Adobe Photoshop(R) 7.0 Web Photo Gallery">
		<META http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=%CHARSET%">
	</HEAD>

<BODY text="black" link="black" vlink=black alink=black>

<TABLE border="0" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="2" width="100%">
<TR>
	<TD><FONT size=%BANNERFONTSIZE% face=%BANNERFONT%>%HEADER%
													<BR>%PHOTOGRAPHER%
													<BR>%DATE%
													<BR>%CONTACTINFO%
													<BR><A href="mailto:%EMAIL%">%EMAIL%</A> 
		</FONT>
	</TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>

<P><CENTER>
<TABLE border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="2" width="200">
<TR>
	<TD width="80" align="center"><A href=%PREVINDEX%><IMG src="images/previous.gif" height="30" width="30" border="0" alt="%PREVIOUSSTR%"></A></TD>
	<TD width="200" align="center">%PAGE%</TD>
	<TD width="80" align="center"><A href=%NEXTINDEX%><IMG src="images/next.gif" height="30" width="30" border="0" alt="%NEXTSTR%"></A></TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>
</CENTER></P>
<CENTER><TABLE cellspacing=10 cellpadding=0 border=0>
	%THUMBNAILSROWS%
</TABLE></CENTER>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```

in meiner hompepage ist!

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">

<html>

	<head>
		<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=iso-8859-1">
		<meta name="generator" content="Adobe GoLive 6">
		<title>KaKaDus</title>
	</head>

	<body background="hintergrund%20Kopie.jpg">
		<div align="left">
			<table width="1000" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" cool gridx="2" gridy="5" height="938" showgridx showgridy>
				<tr height="145">
					<td width="236" height="205" colspan="2" rowspan="2" valign="top" align="left" xpos="0"><img src="kakadu-logo.gif" alt="" height="200" width="200" border="0"></td>
					<td width="512" height="145" colspan="2" valign="top" align="left" xpos="236"><img src="kakadu-schriftzug-Kopie.png" alt="" height="145" width="512" border="0"></td>
					<td width="25" height="210" rowspan="3"></td>
					<td width="226" height="205" colspan="2" rowspan="2" valign="top" align="left" xpos="773"><img src="kakadu-logo.gif" alt="" height="205" width="213" border="0"></td>
					<td width="1" height="145"><spacer type="block" width="1" height="145"></td>
				</tr>
				<tr height="60">
					<td width="506" height="65" rowspan="2" valign="top" align="left" xpos="236"><img src="organge.gif" alt="" height="65" width="6" border="0"></td>
					<td width="6" height="102" rowspan="3" valign="top" align="left" xpos="742"><img src="organge.gif" alt="" height="70" width="6" border="0"></td>
					<td width="1" height="60"><spacer type="block" width="1" height="60"></td>
				</tr>
				<tr height="5">
					<td width="170" height="42" rowspan="2" valign="top" align="left" xpos="0"><a href="index.html"><img src="butten-home.gif" alt="" height="42" width="170" border="0"></a></td>
					<td width="66" height="5" valign="top" align="left" xpos="170"><img src="organge.gif" alt="" height="5" width="66" border="0"></td>
					<td width="226" height="5" colspan="2"></td>
					<td width="1" height="5"><spacer type="block" width="1" height="5"></td>
				</tr>
				<tr height="37">
					<td width="572" height="727" colspan="2" rowspan="9"></td>
					<td width="68" height="37" colspan="2" valign="top" align="left" xpos="748"><img src="organge.gif" alt="" height="5" width="68" border="0"></td>
					<td width="183" height="42" rowspan="2" valign="top" align="left" xpos="816"><img src="butten-bilderuebersicht.gif" alt="" height="42" width="170" border="0"></td>
					<td width="1" height="37"><spacer type="block" width="1" height="37"></td>
				</tr>
				<tr height="5">
					<td width="170" height="42" rowspan="2" valign="top" align="left" xpos="0"><a href="file:///C:/Dokumente%20und%20Einstellungen/Administrator/Desktop/4images/docs/Installation.txt"><img src="butten-bilder.gif" alt="" height="42" width="170" border="0"></a></td>
					<td width="74" height="690" colspan="3" rowspan="8"></td>
					<td width="1" height="5"><spacer type="block" width="1" height="5"></td>
				</tr>
				<tr height="37">
					<td width="183" height="685" rowspan="7" valign="top" align="left" xpos="816"><img src="balken-news.gif" alt="" height="290" width="29" border="0"></td>
					<td width="1" height="37"><spacer type="block" width="1" height="37"></td>
				</tr>
				<tr height="42">
					<td width="170" height="42" valign="top" align="left" xpos="0"><a href="mitglieder.html"><img src="butten-mitglieder.gif" alt="" height="42" width="170" border="0"></a></td>
					<td width="1" height="42"><spacer type="block" width="1" height="42"></td>
				</tr>
				<tr height="42">
					<td width="170" height="42" valign="top" align="left" xpos="0"><img src="butten-voting.gif" alt="" height="42" width="170" border="0"></td>
					<td width="1" height="42"><spacer type="block" width="1" height="42"></td>
				</tr>
				<tr height="42">
					<td width="170" height="42" valign="top" align="left" xpos="0"><a href="http://www.scripts4webmaster.de/scripts/gb/index.php?user=kakadus.org&book=1"><img src="file:///D:/Homepage/homepage/butten-gaestebuch.gif" alt="" height="42" width="170" border="0"></a></td>
					<td width="1" height="42"><spacer type="block" width="1" height="42"></td>
				</tr>
				<tr height="42">
					<td width="170" height="42" valign="top" align="left" xpos="0"><img src="butten-forum1.gif" alt="" height="42" width="170" border="0"></td>
					<td width="1" height="42"><spacer type="block" width="1" height="42"></td>
				</tr>
				<tr height="42">
					<td width="170" height="42" valign="top" align="left" xpos="0"><img src="butten-links.gif" alt="" height="42" width="170" border="0"></td>
					<td width="1" height="42"><spacer type="block" width="1" height="42"></td>
				</tr>
				<tr height="438">
					<td width="170" height="438" valign="top" align="left" xpos="0"><a href="impressum.html"><img src="butten-impressum.gif" alt="" height="43" width="170" border="0"></a></td>
					<td width="1" height="438"><spacer type="block" width="1" height="438"></td>
				</tr>
				<tr height="1" cntrlrow>
					<td width="170" height="1"><spacer type="block" width="170" height="1"></td>
					<td width="66" height="1"><spacer type="block" width="66" height="1"></td>
					<td width="506" height="1"><spacer type="block" width="506" height="1"></td>
					<td width="6" height="1"><spacer type="block" width="6" height="1"></td>
					<td width="25" height="1"><spacer type="block" width="25" height="1"></td>
					<td width="43" height="1"><spacer type="block" width="43" height="1"></td>
					<td width="183" height="1"><spacer type="block" width="183" height="1"></td>
					<td width="1" height="1"></td>
				</tr>
			</table>
		</div>
		<p></p>
	</body>

</html>
```

vllt. kann mir einer da weiterhelfen?! wäre sehr nützlich
danke roman


----------



## saschaf (25. Oktober 2004)

mafu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vllt. kann mir einer da weiterhelfen?! wäre sehr nützlich



Ehhmmm weiterhelfen? Wobei? Was ist eigentlich deine Frage bzw. dein Problem? Eine Beschreibung "wäre sehr nützlich".


----------



## redlama (25. Oktober 2004)

[ ] ja
[ ] nein
[ ] vielleicht
[ ] weiß nicht
[x] Frage nicht verstanden

Könntest Du Deine Frage bitte ein wenig konkretisieren, denn ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung was Du willst, ...

redlama


----------



## mafu (25. Oktober 2004)

ich will über de photoshop eine bildergallerie machen/erstellen
und die soll dann aber auf meien seite sein
kakadus 

aber wie oben auf der page?! soll oben der schriftzug bleiben und 
links und rechts das menu.
und ich weiß nicht wie ich das dann in die mitte machen kann oder so machen das es automatisch von photoshop diese seite erstellt.
 mfg roman


----------



## saschaf (25. Oktober 2004)

Also wenn du das automatisch mit Photoshop erstellen willst, dann bis du hier falsch. Frag doch im Photoshop-Forum.


----------



## mafu (25. Oktober 2004)

ja es geht ja drum wie ich die bilder einfüge in die page nicht wie ich sie erstelle oder so.


----------



## aTa (25. Oktober 2004)

Mit HTML


----------



## redlama (25. Oktober 2004)

Du fügst doch in Deine Homepage Grafiken ein, die als Button dienen.
Andere Grafiken/Bilder fürgt man genauso ein (z.B. <img src="images/xyz.jgp" width="800" height="600" alt="Ich am Strand">).
Dann musst Du sie nur noch schön anordnen.

Oder habe ich das Problem noch immer nicht erfasst?

redlama


----------



## mafu (25. Oktober 2004)

also ich versuchs ncohmal zu erklären (entweder erkläre ich es so blöd das es keiner versteht oder weiß auch ned)

also ich habe eine homepagevorlage (die ich selber erstellt habe)
kakakdus 
ANSCHAUEN



wie ihr oben seht ist außen rum schon ein menu und alles (also d.h. ich will dann die bilder nur in der mitte haben.)


und mit photoshop kann man doch so ein webalbum machen?! 
des ist kein prob für mich aber
wie ich das fertige album in die homepage reinbekomme.
das ist mein prob...


----------



## redlama (25. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe zwar NULL Ahnung von Photoshop und den dort erstellten Alben, aber kannst Du den Quelltext des Albums nicht einfach in Deine HTML Seite kopieren?

redlama :suspekt:


----------



## mafu (25. Oktober 2004)

habe ich auch schon versucht
aber dann verschiebt sich das ganze layout und somit hilft es mir auch ned.


----------



## redlama (25. Oktober 2004)

Das Layout ist Anpassungssache.
Wenn der Inhalt stimmt (also Deine Album so zu sehen ist, wie es sein soll), dann kannst Du doch hinterher das Layout immer noch anpassen. Oder? 

redlama


----------



## mafu (25. Oktober 2004)

ja klar könnte ich auch aber ich weiß ja ned mal wie ich das GB richtig in die page reinmachen kann?


----------



## redlama (25. Oktober 2004)

Dann würde ich vorschlagen, dass Du Dich erstmal mit den Grundlagen von HTML vertraut machst.
Kauf Dir ein Buch (persönliche Empfehlung, die Bücher vom "O'Reilly" Verlag) und lies Dich ein.
Oder schau Dich hier um, vielleicht findest Du da ja ein paar hilfreiche Hinweise.

redlama


----------



## mafu (25. Oktober 2004)

ok werd ich mal mache


----------

